
Everything is awesome: Don't forget the Lego (Passing a swallowed Lego head) - DanBC
https://www.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/jpc.14309
======
DanBC
Current advice to parents when their child swallows something like a LEGO head
is to check the stool of the child until the object is found.

This small trial, in which 6 paediatric health professionals swallowed a LEGO
head and searched their own stool until the object was found, suggests that we
don't need to ask parents to search the stoll.

~~~
rubenhak
I didnt get it, what’s the point? The LEGO shouldn’t not be an issue even for
toddler to pass. Assuming, it is not LEGO Duplo head.

~~~
DanBC
Parents worry that it is a problem. Doctors tell parents that it's not a
problem, and to just check the child's stool. That's unpleasant for parents to
do, and probably isn't necessary because, as you said, it's not a problem.

~~~
gaspoweredcat
but if you are a worried yet squeamish dad this study gives you a reason to
hand the task on to your partner as women are apparently better at it!

------
gaspoweredcat
i applaud the writers of this study for the addition of a little humour

